# 55 Gallon Pictures



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

Go to this site to check out pics of my tank and let me know what you think of them.

http://community.webshots.com/user/mopar32985


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, tanks looks great! what fish do you have in there?


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

2 tomato Clowns
1 Domino Damsal
2 4 striped damsels
4 Green Chromis
1 cleaner wrasse(i think thas what its called)
2 Convict worm gobies
1 snowflake eel
2 star fish

By the way thanks for the complament


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, that's gorgeous. That's a really nice tank; I love the lighting/hood. The eel picture cracks me up.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmmm, I'd lose the damsels

but otherwise nice tank


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Nice tank.

What did you pay for that light fixture?


----------



## Chance (Aug 10, 2005)

I paid 100 for it from one of my friends. He is a manager at a fish store, but it is normally 299.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey nice tank, Great price too


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you guys think we should throw this in the pictures forum? I can move it if you guys think we should.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

By all means. Thats what the forum is for!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I have to agree on that one!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

dude you need to get some shots of that eel and that is really freakin awesome


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

neat tank !!! keep it up !


----------

